# Ram Air exhaust manifolds



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I have a 65 Gto Convertible, with a tripower and 4 spd. Other than a Spotts 068 high lift cam its stock. Unfortunatley it is not a numbers matching car so while I'm trying to keep it fairly original I did put aftermarket wheels and dual master cylinder/front discs on it. Basically trying to keep it to minor bolt on stuff. 

So now Im just getting to exhaust system replacement- At the same time I was going to replace my manifolds because the ears where the exhaust pipes blt on are broken and cobbled together with through bolts. Does any one have experince upgrading to the ramair manifolds ? Does it add a noticeable amount of power ? Would love to find dyno numbers but I doubt they exist for a basically stock motor. Thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Scott06 said:


> I have a 65 Gto Convertible, with a tripower and 4 spd. Other than a Spotts 068 high lift cam its stock. Unfortunatley it is not a numbers matching car so while I'm trying to keep it fairly original I did put aftermarket wheels and dual master cylinder/front discs on it. Basically trying to keep it to minor bolt on stuff.
> 
> So now Im just getting to exhaust system replacement- At the same time I was going to replace my manifolds because the ears where the exhaust pipes blt on are broken and cobbled together with through bolts. Does any one have experince upgrading to the ramair manifolds ? Does it add a noticeable amount of power ? Would love to find dyno numbers but I doubt they exist for a basically stock motor. Thanks


I installed a pair, unfortunately it was during the rebuild. So I have no way of knowing. I read a article that claimed they were equal in power to three tube headers. If I am not mistaken I think PontiacJim turned me onto that article, so get on the search forum under ramair manifolds and look under one of my post and it may be there. I am heading out for dinner but I will look for it also. Let me know if you find it before I respond.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I have them as well on my 461, they are great flow really strong, get a nice sound, and not the access problems that headers often give. Mine got ceramic coated before install...which you can do or have done. You need a good flow for a strong engine


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Following, I have been thinking about doing this as well. I have an 421 out of a 65/66 catalina with a edlebrock AVS 2 (800 cfm) that runs pretty good for a 55 + year old engine. Plus i need to get rid of the heat riser.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Just make sure that you look at the bolts on the Ram Air and the bolts on the particulars heads you have. Some match up perfectly in place and number. On my heads I had to have some extra holes drilled, as the Ram Air had some more places for bolts. Sure some guys said just use the holes you have, but I don’t like exhaust leaks and 3 bolts instead of 5 was too few for me.

Just check see where you are before you do it....


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I think you are referring to this article? Headers vs. Manifolds - Huge Aftermarket vs. Stock Exhaust Dyno Test - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

on the 389 showed 8 hp difference. If its that little ill probably just stick with the logs 

thanks for th3 info


----------

